# yo yo's?



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm about to buy some yo yo's. Anybody ever fish with these, and do you like them? 

I like fishing with limb lines, but I'm in new country, new water. Thought I'd try some yo yo's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

These things?









Yes! They're fantastic for unattended fishing or snares. Trade out the thread tie-on for a good, heavy leader, though.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

OK,another "new to me " moment. So what is the real name so I can check them out?

Wade


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. I used to use them years ago for cat fishing... Tie on a fat piece of chicken liver and come back later to a big fat catfish.. I used them in rivers.. the Platte being one.. 

Check your local laws, you may need to tag them with your owner info..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

1shotwade said:


> OK,another "new to me " moment. So what is the real name so I can check them out?
> 
> Wade


 They are called Yo Yo Fishing Reels


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Yo-Yo-Automatic-Fishing-Reels/701933.uts

I have never used them I've always used Limb Lines, Jug Lines, Trot Lines and PVC Pipe Poles.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2014)

We keep a couple of these in each person's back packs. They're handy, and small!
Kinda like fire starters, a good little thing to keep around.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The common name is Yo Yo; the company calls them Mechanical Fishers, made by Rocking A out of Diamond City Ark.

I started looking for them, had some years back but lost them, found they were made within 30 miles of me. 

This is strange country to me and I'm having to learn my fishing all over again. Small mouth bass? What's that? Bream the size of a dollar bill? I want 2 foot catfish.

Ok, I'll settle for one-foot crappie if that is the best I can do.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I am so disappointed. I found a place to buy the yo yo's I wanted. Found four access points to the Buffalo river yesterday, found some likely spots on the creek here that runs thru town. 

Game and Fish regs. forbid yo yo's on the Buffalo. Not permitted on the creek. If you catch a small mouth bass he has to be at least 18 inches before you can keep him.

I'll have to start looking at places to get down to the lake. I thought this might be a good fishing town, but I could do better back in OK with a lot less trouble.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

When I moved from OK to TX, I had to stop fishing. Every drop of water here is privately owned. There a few city lake kinds of things, but they charge to use it. And not like the "Dollar Ponds" in OK... These are like $5 per person. Sadly, my kids rarely got to go fishing. 

I feel your frustration.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Traci: Where are you in Texas? I grew up down on the coast and there was more fishing than you could manage.

You must be somewhere up in central Texas or out West.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, hell. Yesterday I motored myself over to this marina where I had spotted a ledge that I could fish off of. I took my rods, a small tackle box and bait, stinger etc. 

I put everything that would fit into a five gallon bucket, strung a rope to a tree and started down the slope. Feet slipped out from under me and I fell the last few feet, landed in a pile of rock. Rope slowed my fall and I only bruised a spot or two. 

Climbed back up and got my rods, set two out for catfish and another rigged for jigging. Lake was about a quarter mile wide there, but the channel was of course next to the bluff I came down. Water must have been thirty feet deep. Lake buoys indicated shallow water a hundred yards away. 

There were a dozen or so boats out of the marina when I got there--beautiful day, shirt-only weather. I did not get a bite nor a bump all afternoon. By four o'clock all the boats were coming in. I gave up about five, thinking I did not want to climb that hill in the dark. 

Back to exploration mode. I will either have to find a spot to fish off the bank or buy a boat ---which means I have to find a place to store it, or rent an expensive stall in one of the marinas--which would mean choosing a permanent fishing spot or traveling miles in a boat. 

I need a spot like Rock has--one where I can do the easy fishing. So help me, I'll bet the roadway drops 500 feet from the main road to the marina where I tried to fish, and the water was thirty feet below the parking lot. Pretty dang near straight down!!!!

No, it was not straight down, but steep enough to impress this flatlander.


----------

